# medical insurance



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

HI 

my wife and kids cming usa from india .i want to get initial medical insurance .becoz i cant take their medical insurance in advance in USA before they land in usa.

so i need temporary initial insurance which provide 1 or2 month coverage for emergency and doctor clinic visits.

guide me if any one have idea

tx in advance


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can shop online for them for so-called "travel medical insurance" that specifically provides coverage in the United States. However, are you sure you have this problem? If you have employer-provided medical insurance it should allow you to add your dependents to that policy and begin their coverage practically whenever you want, even before they land in some cases. You might have to pay a premium to add them to your coverage, but I'm surprised there's an issue concerning their start date.

If you don't have their U.S. Social Security numbers yet, that's OK -- at least it should be. You should still be able to enroll them without their SSNs, then contact your insurance carrier again to provide the SSNs. If you're trying to do that online, and it doesn't let you proceed without an SSN, try inputting zeroes (000-00-0000) for now, then update the online form (or call the insurance company) when you get their actual numbers.

Could you explain a little more about why you're unable (or think you're unable) to add them to your policy from the day they arrive in the United States?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A lot of employer require a 30 day processing period. I would double check - does travel cover H4 stay?


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

yes they are on H4


twostep said:


> A lot of employer require a 30 day processing period. I would double check - does travel cover H4 stay?


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

HI BBCwatcher,

Issue is i am only in USA but my family coming first time in USA so they dont have any SSN number.
so after they land in USA i can apply SSN then i can add them in my medical plan.

so until i complete this process when they start traveling from india and after initial landing in USA i want some medical coverage for them until i get SSN for them.

I have kids thats why i want some temporary medical plan for initial stage.

My employer wont provide any group /employer based medical plan . employer dont have this type of facility.i Have my own personal individual plan right now and i am paying full premium.

so i need a good option on this issue.

Thanks in advance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not look Obamacare for your coverage? Can you not add your family to your plan?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> HI BBCwatcher,
> 
> Issue is i am only in USA but my family coming first time in USA so they dont have any SSN number.
> so after they land in USA i can apply SSN then i can add them in my medical plan.
> ...


Boy, who moves to the US for a job where the employer does not provide a health plan?

Considering the cost to both the employer and employee for visas, relocation etc I am very surprised by this.

No bringing his wife and children to the States is going to cost a fortune in health care. Hope his salary is sufficient for this.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

I am already in USA but i have employer who is not taking care of medical insurance so i am paying my insurance from my pocket.i know this is bad point but i dont have option for now.

now i am calling my family in usa so i want to add them in my insurance as dependent but it wont be possible in advance before they land in USA. so i will apply SSn for them when they are here and i will add them with my medical insurance.

but before that till this process done it will take min 1 or 2 month so i need insurance for them to reduce initial medical issues.

guide me


Crawford said:


> Boy, who moves to the US for a job where the employer does not provide a health plan?
> 
> Considering the cost to both the employer and employee for visas, relocation etc I am very surprised by this.
> 
> No bringing his wife and children to the States is going to cost a fortune in health care. Hope his salary is sufficient for this.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i have "aetna" plan for individuals

i dont know abt obama care will they allow me to add dependents in advance ? as they are not physically in USA..




twostep said:


> Why do you not look Obamacare for your coverage? Can you not add your family to your plan?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

chinmay shah said:


> i have "aetna" plan for individuals
> 
> i dont know abt obama care will they allow me to add dependents in advance ? as they are not physically in USA..


No because they do not have the required documentation until hey go through immigration at point of entry.
Why do you not take out travel coverage but confirm that their legal status does not void coverage?


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

They are on H4 cming first time in USA .so initially i need medical coverage for them and
after they land here i will add them in my insurance as dependant after getting their SSN
i think they will allow as this is special event "life change event" so they will allow to add them but only after they here so i need initial one or 2 month inurance for them



twostep said:


> No because they do not have the required documentation until hey go through immigration at point of entry.
> Why do you not take out travel coverage but confirm that their legal status does not void coverage?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Are you quite sure they need SSNs to enroll? I really think there's a grace period, that you can add them (with their alien registration numbers, which they should already have) then call back with their SSNs as soon as you have them.

You might have to do this by phone rather than online. You can also contact a so-called "healthcare navigator" to get assistance. The navigators are available in most states.

Babies, for example, aren't born with SSNs -- it takes a bit of time to get one issued -- but you can add a newborn to a health insurance policy from birth. Just make sure the coverage start date is the day they leave (or earlier), and you're all set.

I'm very surprised this is a problem for you. Once again, I really don't think you need their SSNs _right away_ to add them to your policy. (You will need them eventually, though, so you just call back as soon as you have them.) But if you've called Healthcare.gov on the phone and (also) contacted a local healthcare navigator in your area and gotten that information from both, let us know.


----------

